# El Grande fountain pen from my second PR cast



## Lenny (Mar 28, 2011)

I got a request for a fountain pen using a blank from my second PR casting.

Made this one today. It's a platinum El Grande Streamline.


----------



## el_d (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Lenny.
 Kinda looks like a tricked out Buckeye.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice . I think it will be awhile before you improve on that casting .


----------



## Dana Fish (Mar 28, 2011)

What a beauty Lenny thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canadian_Kid (Mar 28, 2011)

looks great. The blanks sure come a long way  (from blob to beauty). Cant wait until I get all my stuff and start playing.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 28, 2011)

That really came out great.


----------



## simomatra (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Lenny very nice I like that and some.


----------



## log2lumber (Mar 29, 2011)

*second PR cast*

I would buy one!!


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good. +1 on I would buy one.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 29, 2011)

Congratulations, Lenny, on a beautiful casting and final turning on the pen.  Now the big question, can you do it again or even better?  Very good work.
Charles


----------



## wizard (Mar 29, 2011)

Lenny, That is beautiful! Incredible PR mix. It almost looks like you peer into another galaxy when you look at the blank. Most excellent! Regards, Doc


----------



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2011)

el_d said:


> Nice Lenny.
> Kinda looks like a tricked out Buckeye.


 
I remember taking the blank out of the mold and thinking "Geez, I made a wooden block"  haha 



ctubbs said:


> Congratulations, Lenny, on a beautiful casting and final turning on the pen. Now the big question, can you do it again or even better? Very good work.
> Charles


 
Thanks Charles! ... I'm not sure I can, but then that's half the fun I think, not knowing what will come out next!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2011)

wizard said:


> Lenny, That is beautiful! Incredible PR mix. It almost looks like you peer into another galaxy when you look at the blank. Most excellent! Regards, Doc


 
Thanks, Doc!

I can't wait to have some warmer weather, (in combination with TIME), to do some more.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup I really like the colors in your casting.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 29, 2011)

Holy smokes. You need to get a patent.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job Lenny.  I hope my cast come out half as nice as yours.  If it ever warms up here in Colorado I'll try casting again.  Snowed the last two days but is supposed to be 71 on friday.  Keep posting Your casting is very nice.  Love the gold and the pinks looks cosmic.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 29, 2011)

Lenny Nice casting job, and a beautiful pen too boot, I like the cap finial, very tasty looking pen..


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lupe is right .. it DOES look like buckeye!
Nice job!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2011)

Edward Cypher said:


> Nice job Lenny. I hope my cast come out half as nice as yours. If it ever warms up here in Colorado I'll try casting again. Snowed the last two days but is supposed to be 71 on friday. Keep posting Your casting is very nice. Love the gold and the pinks looks cosmic.


 
They say we are supposed to get some snow Friday  Enough already!!

Hopefully we will start getting temps over 50 soon .... I want to cast some more!


Thanks again everyone for the comments!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 29, 2011)

wow lenny! that is impressive!


----------

